

Struggling coder, selling "startups" nickname from Freenode IRC - startups__

That&#x27;s about it.  I need to pay the rent. I figure as our IRC channel is called startups, then &quot;startups&quot; is probably a sought after nick? Maybe Mr Gates or erm Oracle guy want it?  Will accept BTC =]
======
NicoJuicy
Like there's a guarantee that you have it... I don't think that anyone trusts
a new user called startups__ :)

~~~
mschuster91
Oh, it 'd be easy to prove ownership (put the thread link in the channel's
topic, then lock topic changes).

The problem the OP has is that it's not allowed to sell channels or
nicknames...

